
Show HN: Jodel Stats – Best posts from all over the world on (YikYak like) Jodel - ppati000
http://www.jodelstats.com
======
ppati000
Hi everyone! For anyone who is not familiar with the concept of Jodel: It's an
anonymous social networking app. A post is only visible within a distance of
10 kilometers. This is where Jodel Stats jumps in: it lets you see the most
popular posts from anywhere in the world. Built using Rails, Bootstrap and
Google Maps API :)

